
19 y/o is paying her way through college by naming over 677,000 Chinese babies - rchaudhary
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/21/beau-jessup-teen-pays-college-fees-by-naming-chinese-babies.html
======
mastrsushi
I can't help but feel like an angry older software engineer for reading about
some child born in 1999 being so successful for something so simple and
meaningless.

But good for her, she found an opportunity, dug into it, and struck gold
before someone else.

------
dominicwllmsn
I suppose there is some admiration due for the audacity to start this type of
business, but seriously?!

Is she going to pivot to horoscopes next?

------
bonesjpone
I started with a small loan of 1,000,000 dollars

~~~
eznoonze
1500GBP

